# Family



## crackerjackjack (Dec 14, 2008)

My three little donkeys are finally back together. Crackers recovered nicely from his gelding. He took it like a real trooper. Crackers is the spotted one, Chocolate is the dark brown one and Willow of coarse is the gray one.


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm so happy for you that the three "kids" are together again, and also glad that Crackers is back with his friends, he must be thrilled also!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Awwww



What a darling trio they make :love They look so soft and huggable in their winter woolies!! Looks like one big happy family to me. So glad Crackers is back with his "sisters"!!



[/SIZE]


----------

